# Egyptian Spiny Mice



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about these? They look like normal mice, but apparently are captive bred wild mice from egypt. I am looking for mice to adopt, and I found a rescue by me who has a bunch of these guys rescued from a hoarding situation. They said they live longer then normal mice and rats, closer to 4-5 years.
I am very curious, if they are very similar in behavior to regular mice I may go adopt 4-5 of them.


----------



## Ramen (Aug 1, 2011)

Their fur is like that of a hedgehog, so they're not fun to pick up 
They have a hard-to-maintain diet due to their strange reactions to certain foods, and they are prone to obesity.
Lifespan is 4-7 years, actually.
They're very social. And a bit more like rats than mice, though they don't seem to care much for humans. 
I've never owned/seen one before, so I just Googled them. Don't count on my info too much.


----------

